# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  "Francesca Da Rimini" is an experiment using a robotically controlled camera to capture ballet

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user13449624




> Featuring San Francisco Ballet principal dancers Maria Kochetkova and Joan Boada, "Francesca Da Rimini" is an experiment using a robotically controlled camera to capture ballet.

----------


## Airicist

Francesca Da Rimini
May 21, 2014




> Featuring San Francisco Ballet principal dancers Maria Kochetkova and Joan Boada, "Francesca Da Rimini" is an experiment using a robotically controlled camera to capture ballet.
> 
> Director: Tarik Abdel-Gawad
> Dancers: Maria Kochetkova & Joan Boada
> Choreographer: Yuri Possokhov






Ballet Meets Robotics
May 21, 2014




> Featuring San Francisco Ballet principal dancers Maria Kochetkova and Joan Boada, "Francesca Da Rimini" is an experiment using a robotically controlled camera to capture ballet. “Ballet Meets Robotics,” reveals the artistry, inspiration, and technology that went into the short film.

----------

